
Oracle Buys AddThis - solchea
https://www.oracle.com/corporate/acquisitions/addthis/index.html
======
mako-taco
We're proud to soon be joining the #OracleDataCloud! Learn more:
[http://www.oracle.com/addthis](http://www.oracle.com/addthis)

